# Tennis court dogs!!!



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol they are so funny...i miss my doggies!!! Suzee and Mollee say hi...and Kylie!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

How's Jack doing today. Looks awesome. Sadie too cute


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Lol they are so funny...i miss my doggies!!! Suzee and Mollee say hi...and Kylie!!


Hi Steff, I miss you, Kylie and the doggies too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> How's Jack doing today. Looks awesome. Sadie too cute


He's just fine, he is hurdling again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Was this before or after the "Big Crash"? Looks like they were having fun. I hope your Boy, can't remember if it's Jack or Rusty, is feeling better today. He took quite a tumble over the net Sadie was a smart girl, she sat and waited!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Was this before or after the "Big Crash"? Looks like they were having fun. I hope your Boy, can't remember if it's Jack or Rusty, is feeling better today. He took quite a tumble over the net Sadie was a smart girl, she sat and waited!


This was today so after his crash, it was Jack, today Rusty crashed but got stopped by the net and did not get hurt.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just saw your other pics. Looks none the worse for wear!! Sadie has become a beautiful girl!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I just saw your other pics. Looks none the worse for wear!! Sadie has become a beautiful girl!


Thanks, we tried to figure out how old Sadie was today and came to the conclusion she is only about 8 to 9 month old, so she has some more growing to do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great video and love that Sadie learned if she stands on the other side of the net she might get the ball first but it didnt work. Those kids can get some air.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Great video and love that Sadie learned if she stands on the other side of the net she might get the ball first but it didnt work. Those kids can get some air.


You got her figured out, that's exactly what she tries to do, except Jack is just too darn fast. That boy flies over that net like nothing..LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww what a great place to let them run and be safe at the same time!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL, Poor Sadie just waited for the ball to come to her! They look like such happy pups


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Great video!


----------

